# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ارتباط دیتابیس سروری و دیتابیس لوکال

## mahdidabaghi

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم
من مشغول طزاحی یه سایت و اپلیکیشنی هستم که اپلیکیشن روی 4 سیستم در نقاط مختلف شهر باید نصب شه و در زمان کانکت بودن اپراتورها به اینترنت کارها با دیتابیسی که روی سرور اینترنتی موجوده انجام میگیره و در زمان قطع بودن هم هر اپراتور کارهای خودشو به دیتابیس لوکالی که روی سیستم خودش هست انحام میده.
و دوباره هنگام کانکت شدن به نت بنا به شرایطی هر دو دیتابیس لوکال و سرور باید هم رو اپدیت کنند
سوال من از اساتید خودم اینه ایا این کار با Replication شدنیه یا روش بهتری هم هست؟
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## in_chand_nafar

سلام و وقت به بخير
مي توانيد با Replication اينكار رو انجام دهيد اما اين موضوع براي خودش كلي داستان و دردسر دارد. براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر به اين لينك ها  مراجعه كنيد
سناريوهاي بررسي شده تقريبا مشابه سناريوهاي شما است

http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=113
http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=99

----------


## mahdidabaghi

> سلام و وقت به بخير
> مي توانيد با Replication اينكار رو انجام دهيد اما اين موضوع براي خودش كلي داستان و دردسر دارد. براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر به اين لينك ها  مراجعه كنيد
> سناريوهاي بررسي شده تقريبا مشابه سناريوهاي شما است
> 
> http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=113
> http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=99


مرسی از شما مهندس
ایا فیلم اموزشی فارسی هم که بشه با اون از replication استفاده کرد وجود داره؟

----------


## omid6630

بسم الله .
سلام 
---------
تا جایی که من پیش رفتم ، اینکه حداقل باید IP های دو طرف ثابت ( Static) باشد.

یا از طریق برنامه نویسی اقدام کنین .

----------


## resatak

> بسم الله .
> سلام 
> ---------
> تا جایی که من پیش رفتم ، اینکه حداقل باید IP های دو طرف ثابت ( Static) باشد.
> 
> یا از طریق برنامه نویسی اقدام کنین .


استاد می دونم تاپیک قدیمیه ولی منم دقیقا می خام همین کار بکنم
یعنی یدونه که رو سروره و آنلاین داره کار می کنه و یه دونه هم لوکال هست و من می خام آخره وقت هر روز این دو تا دیتابیس با هم مچ بشن
آپی استاتیکم دارن.
ضمنا تغییرات تو دیتابیس ها فقط تو دیتا هستش ،  استراکچر و بقیه موارد تغییر نمی کنه

ممنون

----------


## resatak

دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه

----------


## mehdisardar

آره شندی هست و بهترین حالت Merge است فقط باید تمام فیلد های کلید جداول را به صورت Guid  پیاده سازی کنی تا در آینده با مشکل conflict برخورد نکنی

----------


## Heidari66

من هم میخوام همینکارو بکنم ولی بصورت دستی
یعنی تو برنامم دکمه ای بزارم و با کلیک روی آن دیتابیس لوکال برنامه با دیتابیس سرور vps سینک بشه
آیا همچین کاری هم میشه کرد؟ از چه روشی؟

----------


## niloofar_f

> سلام و وقت به بخير
> مي توانيد با Replication اينكار رو انجام دهيد اما اين موضوع براي خودش كلي داستان و دردسر دارد. براي كسب اطلاعات بيشتر به اين لينك ها  مراجعه كنيد
> سناريوهاي بررسي شده تقريبا مشابه سناريوهاي شما است
> 
> http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=113
> http://forum.nikamooz.com/showthread.php?t=99


سلام
چرا لینک ها باز نمیشن؟

----------

